# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lich Hong Kong  – Đảo Bali (Indonesia) 6 ngày giá rẻ bất ngờ vui chơi thỏa thích

## dulichholidays

Thời gian: 6 Ngày 5 Đêm  
Ngày khởi hành: Khởi hành theo yêu cầu 
Địa điểm: Hà Nội, Hong Kong, Bali, Indonesia, Disneyland, Bedugul, Tanah Lot, Kintamani 
Xuất phát: Hà Nội / TP Hồ Chí Minh - Trở về: Hà Nội / TP Hồ Chí Minh
Đơn vị tổ chức: Vina Holiday Travel
Phương tiện: Máy bay, oto 
Điện thoại: 0422400222 - 0422400333 
Hotline: 0125.442.1111 - 01693869999
Giá: Liên hệ 

Du lịch  mua sắm, thăm quan Hong Kong và thiên đường Du lịch (Indonesia) Bali chắc chắn là một địa điểm du lịch mà bất kỳ ai trong chúng ta cũng muốn một lần được đặt chân đến để tận hưởng và khám phá. Những địa chỉ dưới đây sẽ là rất cần thiết cho những ai sắp đặt chân đến hòn đảo xinh đẹp này.

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HONG KONG – DISNEYLAND – BALI – 6 NGÀY

VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL

Tel: 0422400222 – 0422400333

DU LICH - Tour Du Lich Quoc Te, Tour Du Lich Viet, DuLichKyNghi.CoM – -DU LICH: Cong Ty Du Lich, Tour Du Lich Viet, du lich Vina Holiday Travel Viet Nam
Dich vu dat phong khach san | Book Hotels | khach san quoc te | khach san Viet Nam | dat khach san o 180 quoc gia | – VE MAY BAY: Dai ly dat ve may bay gia re Quoc te, Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar*

Xem thêm:
    LÀM TRỌN GÓI VISA HONG KONG TỪ 75$
    VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI HONG KONG GIÁ RẺ TỪ 185$
    ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN Ở HONG KONG 

HONG KONG – DISNEYLAND – BALI



*Chương trinh Tour du lịch Bali(Indonesia)*
*
Ngày 01 Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đảo Bali(Indonesia): Hà Nội – Hong Kong – Bali (Ăn: Trưa, tối)*

Xe đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay đi Bali (quá cảnh Hồng Kông) Đến sân bay Bali, xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đón và đưa quý khách đi ăn tối. Sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng. Nghỉ ngơi tại Resort 4* Ramada Benoa hoặc Inna Grand Bali Beach / Inna Putri Bali hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 02 Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đảo Bali(Indonesia): Đảo Bali – Thiên Đường Kintamani (Ăn: Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tụ do tắm biển. Sau đó, xe đưa đoàn tham quan làng Văn hoá dân tộc Batubulan trong vòng 1giờ, chiêm ngưỡng điệu nhảy nổi tiếng với điệu nhảy Barong và Keris truyền thống. Đoàn thăm quan cao nguyên Kintamani – cao 1500m so với mực nước biển ngắm toàn cảnh panorama tráng lệ của núi lửa và lòng hồ Batur. Trên đường đi ghé thăm làng thủ công mỹ nghệ truyền thống: Celuk – nghề khảm vàng bạc, Mas – khảm gỗ – trải nghiệm làng làm nghệ thuật thủ công của các nghệ nhân chế tác đồ vàng, bạc, gỗ, sơn, vẽ tranh… Thăm Động Voi (Goa Gajah ) với ngôi đền cổ linh thiêng thờ thần Ganesa nửa người nửa voi. Đoàn ăn trưa buffet kiểu Indonesia. Quý khách tiếp tục thăm quan Thị trấn Tampaksiring: thăm Phủ Tổng thống được xây dựng trong thời gian 1957-1960, nơi nhậm chức của Vị tổng thống đầu tiên của Indonesia, Mr Sukarno và đền Suối Tirta Empul – nơi được tương truyền là bất cứ ai tắm dòng nước ở đây sẽ trẻ mãi không già. Trên đường trở lại, đoàn thăm Làng Ubud và Cung điện vua Ubud. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và tự do khám phá thành phố biển Bali không ngủ. Nghỉ đêm tại Bali.

*Ngày 03 Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đảo Bali(Indonesia): Khám phá Bali: Bedugul – Tanah Lot (Ăn: Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng, đoàn tắm biển Bali và ngắm bình minh trên biển. Sau đó, đoàn tiếp tục thăm quan Royal Temple –ngôi đền cổ hoàng gia của vương triều Mengwi, là ngôi đền đẹp nhất theo kiến trúc của người Bali. Đoàn thăm quan ngôi làng nhỏ Bedugul bên hồ Bratan. Tiếp theo, Quý khách thăm ngôi đền thiêng Tanah Lot nổi tiếng về sự linh thiêng, ngôi đền tôn nghiêm nằm trên mỏm đá chót vót ngoài biển khơi, đây là điểm ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn trên biển đẹp nhất để ngắm cảnh biển Ấn Độ Dương hoàng hôn lý tưởng nhất. Đoàn ăn tối buffet tại nhà hàng 168 Biển Bali (Unlimited food and beers) Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*Ngày 04 Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đảo Bali(Indonesia): Bali – Đảo Rùa – Hong Kong (Ăn: Sáng, trưa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn đi thăm quan bãi biển Tanjung Benoa, đi bằng canô thăm quan Đảo Rùa, Quý khách có dịp khám phá các loại rùa đặc trưng với nhiều loại tuổi khác nhau (từ 1 tuần tuổi đến 60 năm tuổi) của Bali. Ăn trưa. Quý khách thăm quan Công viên văn hóa Garuda Wisnu. 16h00: Đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Hồng Kông 18h45-23h30 (Ăn tối trên máy bay) Đến Hồng Kông, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Stanford 3* hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 05 Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đảo Bali(Indonesia): Hong Kong – Disneyland (Ăn: Sáng, trưa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn thăm quan Vịnh Nước Cạn (Repulse bay) – được ví là Thiên hạ Đệ nhất vịnh với cảnh quan thơ mộng cùng với những ngôi biệt thự của ngôi sao công nghiệp giải trí nổi tiếng HongKong; thăm quan đỉnh Thái Bình (Victoria Peak) – đỉnh núi cao nhất Hồng Kông, từ đây quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh Hồng Kông; Trung tâm hội nghị triển lãm HKCC, thăm quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại Quảng trường Trung tâm – nơi làm lễ trao trả Hồng Kông về Trung Quốc 01/07/1997. Đoàn mua sắm tại cửa hàng vàng bạc đá quý Hongkong – nơi Quý khách có thể tìm cho mình những bộ nữ trang được làm rất tinh xảo và hợp thời trang. 13h00: Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 15h00: Xe đưa đoàn du khách sẽ đến thăm quan Công viên Thế giới DisneyLand – điểm thăm quan thu hút triệu triệu du khách, không chỉ có trẻ em mà còn có số lượng lớn du khách là người lớn – Disneyland HongKong – công viên được khai trươngvào ngày 12/9/2005 – là công trình trị giá 3.6 tỷ USD – một bản sao của công viên Disneyland tại Mỹ kết hợp phong cách Trung Hoa, Quý khách sẽ gặp lại các nhân vật quen thuộc trong các phim hoạt hình của Walt Disney, khám phá những đặc trưng của miền Tây nước Mỹ vào đầu thế kỷ 20, hay bước chân vào Tomorrowland – một thế giới mới nơi những ước mơ đã biến thành sự thực, Fantasyland – thế giới kỳ diệu với nàng Công chúa ngủ trong rừng, và vùng đất của phiêu lưu mạo hiểm mang tên Adventureland. Quý khách có thể xem biểu diễn chương trình đặc sắc: Golden Mickey phim hoạt hình Walt Disney, ngày hội sư tử; ngồi thuyền khám phá khu rừng Amazon – với các loài động vật hoang dã và các chàng thổ dân hiếu chiến; thăm ngôi nhà của chúa tể rừng xanh Tazan hoặc trở thành các nhà thám hiểm với những hành trình xa xôi ngoài không gian bằng phi thuyền, khi tham gia trò chơi “ Space Mountain “….. Đoàn ăn tối coupon tại Disneyland (hướng dẫn viên sẽ giúp đỡ Quý khách mua coupon) Kết thúc chương trình, Quý khách thưởng thức lễ hội pháo hoa hoành tráng được dàn dựng công phu cùng kỹ xảo ánh sáng hiện đại. Đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại Stanford hotel***.

*Ngày 06 Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đảo Bali(Indonesia): Hong Kong – Hà Nội (Ăn: Sáng, trưa)*
Sáng: Đoàn thăm quan Đại Lộ Ngôi sao Hồng Kông – được làm theo hình mẫu của Đại lộ danh vọng Hollywood, là nơi tôn vinh các ngôi sao có đóng góp đặc biệt cho nền phim ảnh nước này, dài gần 1 km gắn hơn 100 ngôi sao in dấu tay và chữ ký của những nhân vật nổi tiếng như: Lý Tiểu Long, Ngô Vũ Sâm, Châu Tinh Trì, Thành Long, Dương Tử Quỳnh, Lương Triều Vỹ, Lưu Đức Hoa, Lý Liên Kiệt, Trương Mạn Ngọc, Củng Lợi, Lê Minh..tượng huyền thoại Lý Tiểu Long và những bức tượng mô phỏng những người làm phim bằng đồng từ đạo diễn đến quay phim… Đoàn mua sắm tại Thiên đường mua sắm Hồng Kông với vô vàn thương hiệu từ cao cấp đến no name tại các khu vực Times Square, Jardine’s Bazaar và Jardine’s Crescent Lee Gardens Two, Hang Lung hay khu Tsim Sha Tsui với Canton Road, Harbour City, khu chợ Mongkok…. Sau đó, Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi đến giờ ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam (đoàn ăn tối trên máy bay). Tới Nội Bài, xe đưa Quý khách trả về điểm hẹn. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch.




*Giá Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đảo Bali(Indonesia)*

Giá tour xin liên hệ: 0422400222 – 0422400333
Giá tour áp dụng cho từ 15 khách trở lên
Dưới 15  khách giá tour có thể điều chỉnh tăng
Giá tour có thể thay đổi bởi số lượng người tham gia tour, giá vé máy bay, Khách sạn …những thay đổi về dịch vụ theo yêu cầu
Để biết giá tour chính xác nhất xin quý khách cung cấp 1 số thông tin sau:
- Số lượng người tham gia tour
- Hãng hàng không dự định đi
- Ăn, ở, đi lại có yêu cầu khác ngoài tour không

----------

